# Good forums are so hard to find...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Its so difficult to find a good forum... Either people are rude or the rules are too silly.Forums help me pass the time while I'm at work, but the only forum that I'm one hundred percent happy with isn't always super active.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

What other forums have you visited? I'm curious, I've only ever been a part of this one.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm on the Gerbil forum, fancy mice breeders, ssnakess, and the cat site.I have joined and left two other cat forums, one mouse forum, and two rat forums.I randomly came back to this forum.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I also am randomly a part of Nexon's mabinogi forum, but its usually filled with the same threads over and over or full of some kind of game drama...


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

I see, I'd like to branch out and get involved with other forums. I'm barely a part of this one as it is. But once you get there and realise how unfamiliar everything is, well it's easier to close the tab.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

When I'm looking for a fourm, I first look at how active it is and then at the rules.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I am part of BinkyBunny and must say the people are not so nice as on here. They seem a little shut and private. I only go on for a question here and there. Sometimes I feel like this forum is a better source for all my questions.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like to find a good rabbit forum, but I doubt I'll ever find one as friendly as my mouse forum.The snake forum I'm on has some great people on it, but it also has many rude people..


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Every forum is going to have rude people one of the cat forums people are rude and snobbish 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss- What mouse forum are you on? I joined one that seemed friendly and looked like it had a lot of posts but apparently it's really inactive. I'm interested in getting into mice in the next couple of years so knowing a good forum would come in handy. 
Also, have you tried ball-pythons.net? I'm on there and there are a lot of helpful people. Some of the sub forums don't get a lot of action but I've always gotten fast responses to questions.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, that's why I left a cat forum.I've yet to ever experience any rude people on one of my forums, though the rules of the forum prevent that. The rules are just to accept everyone's viewpoints. It makes the forum quite peaceful.I just wish more were like it.I've had people on a cat forum be rude to me about having declawed cats... I didn't declaw them... I just adopted them.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Everyone in any type of animal forum have their opinion if meatball didn't get out he would be declawed lol the cat forum someone was rude to me because I told them my cat comes and goes and they called me a bad cat owner just because I didn't force mu cat to stay inside 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

artgecko said:


> Awaiting_Abyss- What mouse forum are you on? I joined one that seemed friendly and looked like it had a lot of posts but apparently it's really inactive. I'm interested in getting into mice in the next couple of years so knowing a good forum would come in handy. Also, have you tried ball-pythons.net? I'm on there and there are a lot of helpful people. Some of the sub forums don't get a lot of action but I've always gotten fast responses to questions.


I'm on fancymicebreeders.com. Its usually fairly active, though lately things have been slow; I assume because of the holidays.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, and I have not tried ballpython.net... I don't have a ball python and never will. I have a western hognose, and soon I'm getting a jungle carpet python.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I'm part of a betta fish forum.

I asked one simple question, and people were freaking out at me :/

I think this is the best forum I have ever been on


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I had no idea there were betta forums.  Interesting.

I have issues with this forum, but I don't find it appropriate to share them obviously. lol


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Awaiting_abyss- I don't have one either.. I may in the next year or so (have 2 Kenyan sand boas and a western hognose). The boa and python and columbrid (sp?) sections are pretty active though, lots of good general herp info too. And folks were extremely helpful when I had questions about heating / thermostats, etc.

I used to be a mod on an aquaria forum (fishgeeks) and we always made sure that we kept the atmosphere family friendly and made sure to keep the flame wars under control. 

I think with forums you tend to get a lot of "extreme" people..into any hobby.. i.e. most cat forums have a ton of extreme anti-breeding / anti-declawing folks, etc. and some are more apt to flame you than help educate you in a kind manner.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll check it out then.  We both have hoggies! 

I understand being anti-declawing since I am against it, but its a shame people have to be so mean about it. Though looking back on it now, I do find it rather amusing for getting flamed about my cats being declawed when I'm not the one who did it.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

The only other forum that I'm on in which I participate regularly is beardeddragon.org. It's probably pretty obvious what it's for. It's got a lot of care information for beardies, and also has a small section on their forums for other kinds of lizards and snakes.


----------

